# floating the drainages



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

question came up.... can you legally float (canoe etc) and fish the drainages that lead into places like Devils Lake, since you are going across private property...


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes, As long as you don't touch posted ground putting in or while you're floating.


----------

